# Councils issue health warning on 'laughing gas' use



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2014)

A health warning has been issued by councils across England and Wales about the dangers of inhaling "laughing gas".

Formally known as nitrous oxide, the gas - mostly used in medicine - has become a popular recreational drug, known for its relaxing effects.

The Local Government Association (LGA), which represents about 400 councils, issued the health warning and said that councils are seizing large hauls of the drug.

Taking the gas is not illegal.

The LGA issued the warning on behalf of councils - which took over responsibility for public health matters in April 2013.

The gas is inhaled by users in a balloon, and the LGA estimated that approximately 500,000 young people frequently take nitrous oxide.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-28710824

What are people like? I used to hate that stuff at the dentist, it gave me a punding headache and made me feel reall sick


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 9, 2014)

This reminds me of the case of Claus von Bülow, whose wife Sunny was found in an insulin coma, and who was alleged to have attempted to murder her with an insulin overdose (subsequently acquitted). According to a book I once read by the guy who was New York City's Chief Forensic Examiner at the time of the case, at the time some New York socialites abused insulin (despite not being diabetic) on the spurious grounds that type 1 diabetics are usually thin; type 1s inject insulin; therefore injected insulin is a slimming aid.  (Which as we know on here is absolute tosh; insulin is a growth hormone, type 1s are thin if they're not getting enough so their bodies can't use the carbs in their food, and for this reason anorectic type 1s _avoid_ taking insulin.)


----------

